# Trippin



## Tosh (Jul 18, 2009)

So, me an my brosef (jk) elijah decided to get the fuck out of asheville after a 600 dollar molly, crack, concerta, acid, benzo's and booze binder, we decided it would be much funner to hitch trippin balls, so like 1 hour into this trip a guy drops us off in some deep "neck" territory. we walk to a gas station, the clerk there wigged us out and we decided to go get back on the shoulder. about 20 mins past thinking were going to die at the hands of some hillbillys w/ shottys, (we look like satanic punx) we get picked up by some college kids in a convertable. they gave us an amazing night drive through the blue ridge pass all the way to tenn. we got out and sat for our next ride and it was a white water rafting guide in cambell tn, he asked us if we raged and blam we were in the middle of a multi company - guide party, (like 5 companys of guides) they were super cool with dirty traveling kids.... so if your ever in cambell tn. find some white water rafting guides....


----------



## Mouse (Jul 18, 2009)

hahah tripping adventures are the best. I miss that. I haven't tripped in that type of situation in ages.

luckily I will have the chance here soon  yay


----------



## Dirty Rig (Jul 18, 2009)

Haha sounds like a blast! Guess you had more fun in Asheville than I ever did...


----------



## Tosh (Jul 18, 2009)

the edible gardens and sherwood forest... those are the places ya gotta kick it.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 19, 2009)

whaaat?


----------



## wildboy860 (Jul 19, 2009)

yeah... where are these places that you speak of?


----------



## Mouse (Jul 19, 2009)

crazy ashville area talk or just crazy talk? lol


----------



## Tosh (Jul 19, 2009)

damm man, uhh the edible gardens are just outside of downtown past the police station, sherwood forest is just passed the edible gardans...


----------



## Mouse (Jul 19, 2009)

hm.. never been the ashville so that's cool to know.


----------

